# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Salut les cocos !

## Islander

Alors, on boude le forum français ? Pourtant à la chute des feuilles, et surtout à l'apparition des premières gelées européennes ou nord américaines, généralement quelques addicts de SBH se manifestent sur le forum des chemises hawaïennes.... (une expression qui fait référence à l'âge moyen avancé des membres à gros volumes de posts qui passent plus de temps à "parler de St Barth" que de "vivre St Barth".....). Comme dit l'expression; "c'est ceux qui en parlent le plus qui en font le moins...". :Wink-slap: 

Bref, si vous avez envie de relancer cette partie du forum, n'hésitez pas à venir communiquer un peu en Français à propos de notre île préférée.....

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Coucou!  Le temps passe a une allure phénoménale... Je me dois d'aller a Nice pour voir mes parents mais je repousse ca aussi... Ici a NY pas encore trop froid et après les elections c'est un peu bordélique mais après le Brexit je savais bien comment ca allait se dérouler... Et en France? J'ai l'impression qu'après L'Italie la France va suivre et peut être l'Allemagne prochainement...  Sinon ca va les cocos?

----------


## Islander

Salut Pascale, ça fait longtemps ! Je suis aux Caraibes cet hiver (j'échappe à l'hiver métropolitain), et vais régulièrement à New York avec mon job de pilote.... tu descends sur SBH cet hiver ?

----------


## pascaleschmidt

oui Fevrier.... tu es ou exactement?

----------


## Rosita

en février je suis sur l'île ...pensez à venir me faire une petit bonjour

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Salut Rosita! J'ai vu tes belles photos de ton dernier voyage en Bretagne... ma mere a grandi en Bretagne et j'en ai de beaux souvenirs!  Evidemment je viendrais te voir en Fevrier!

----------


## GramChop

> en février je suis sur l'île ...pensez à venir me faire une petit bonjour




Je vous donnerai un grand bonjour en juillet. Est-ce ok?  :Big Grin:

----------


## cassidain

peut-être que vous trois pourraient passer au fil "tip solicitation list" pour vous exprimer sur ce sujet ???

----------


## GramChop

J'ai fait!  Sort of.   :cool:

----------


## cassidain

c'est quoi exactement un coco dans ce contexte ?

----------


## Islander

Terme familier de moquerie, ou parfois enfantin, ... dans ce cas-ci, plutôt un terme d'encouragement... Just trying to cheer up the french speakers to participate more in this section of the forum... :Wink:

----------


## cassidain

Merci. C'est ce que j'ai pensé.  :thumb up:

----------


## pascaleschmidt

C'est parfois un terme amical.... Sympa... C'est pas Coluche qui utilisait ça souvent'?

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Pour le bazar des pourboires tu ne changera pas la mentalité si ils n'ont pas vraiment grandi dans la culture et en plus si la famille est dans la restauration comme la mienne.... Mais j'ai répondu quand même ....  Il y en une qui se prend pour Mme qui sait tout mais elle me fait rigoler.....
A plus les cocos!

----------


## GramChop

:thumb up:

----------

